# Something new from Emaar next week????



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^ ohhhh ... not a new tower ?!! isnt the old city in BD enough...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Krazy said:


> Maybe it's Jumeirah Horizon?


that's nakheel project.

but it does not sound like marina mall any more... a pity.
do you think it could be the syria project? but why that many ads in local papers, there haven't been a lot about the pakistan city...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

is the marina mall still going ahead?
i realy dont see the point with the huge jbr mall, as well as ibn battuta and MotE just a miniute away on the old train.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

"My guess is they're going to replicate an old Persian/Arabian city or something ... I guess from the 1500's!"

That would be interesting. Maybe a lot of historical and cultural buildings with appropriate green areas around each one, along a very long avenue. "Cultural avenue". For studies etc.

That would be awesome.

They could alsoo make an avenue called "avenue of skyscraper history", with replicas of famous skyscraper sorted chronologically, one after another.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

doubt emaar will do sth like that...


DUBAI i am a friend of this marina mall, the problem is you will require a car to reach ibn and MotE, also some lazy british might use it to reach JBR boulevard.
i think it is quite reasonable to have a 2nd mall there , except the smaller stores in the tower bases.
it is UC btw.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, the marina mall is out of the game
flo, it's not yet under c
the plot has lots of sand hills on it
it isn't too big either
so, the marina mall might be 2 or 3 storeys sitting on a small plot
wouldn't call it a mall in this case, more like small shopping center for the szr side of the marina


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

picture taken by altin

thanks to altinD (the carnut)

ehm i think this IS the marina mall UC?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ No Flo ... ehm ... I think this IS the picture I took!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

flow smells... :runaway:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Damn Nicholas, do you have to write that in every thread


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

lol, i was thinking of going through the old threads and bumping them with that!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

sometimes i wonder why i still visit this forum.

i know this is your picture altin, i will credit you,
imo it shows the marina mall UC.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Flo, don't become evil like your pussy cat. You don't have to brake your keyboard becose it/she/he broken your PS2 analog controller


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

this is not funny i will not be able to play PES5 :bash:

I KILL THE CAT...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ If you can catch it ... :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

since it could...what did you say... "skip a few meals"  i think i will be able to catch it with some meat if it's hungry :lol:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yep, it's in damascus
the world's oldest city, that's why!


Emaar unveils US$500 million Syrian expansion plan

Emaar Properties today unveiled a landmark development valued at US$500 million in the Syrian capital Damascus that will introduce the city's first master planned community. 









From Left: Mr Mohamed Ali Alabbar, Chairman, Emaar Properties, Nihad Mushantit, Syrian Minister of Construction and Building, Dr. Abdulla Al Dardari, Syrian Deputy Prime Minister, Dr. Buthaina Shabaan, Syrian Expatriates Minister and Dr. Mohamed Anas A. Kozbari, CEO of Investment Group Overseas IGO, viewing EMAAR's Eighth Gate model 
The development known as Eighth Gate will include mixed use residential, commercial and retail units and offer lifestyle choices never before on offer in Syria. 

Attending a high profile press conference to announce the launch in the Syrian capital were: Dr. Abdulla Al Dardari, Syrian Deputy Prime Minister, Emaar Chairman Mr Mohamed Ali Alabbar, Mr Moufaq Al Gaddah, Chairman of Investment Group Overseas (IGO) and Dr. Mohamed Anas A. Kozbari, CEO of IGO. 

The Syrian Government and Emaar also signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to develop a second upcoming project in the capital. 

Dr. Dardari said: 'This marks an exciting new chapter in the history of the world's oldest city, Damascus. These landmark developments will set the standards for future projects planned for Syria. It is our honour to be working with an internationally recognized company like Emaar and to offer our people new lifestyle choices and options.' 

Emaar, Chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar said:'Damascus is undoubtedly one of the greatest cities in the world and it is a rare privilege to be able to contribute to its evolution. Syria has great potential for future development and is a remarkable location for Emaar to develop high quality real estate projects on an international scale. Syria is a key development market for Emaar.' 

Eighth Gate is a joint venture between Emaar Properties and IGO, the offshore investment and property development company, and sets in motion plans to develop a mixed use residential, commercial and retail development in the Yafour area, approximately 15 minutes from the centre of Damascus. The US$500 million project will recreate the luxury and style that are features of Emaar's world-class Dubai developments. 

Mr Moufaq Al Gaddah, Chairman of IGO said: 'We are pleased to be partnering with Emaar to develop a master planned community of this quality. The Eighth Gate is a stunning example of capturing the feel of bygone days and blending it with the benefits of the new world. The project will truly add value to both Damascus and the country as a whole.' 

The Eighth Gate project builds upon the ancient history of Damascus in its architectural style of ornately decorated buildings influenced by traditional Islamic design and pays homage to the city's ancient roots. A signature tall gate marks the access to the main plaza. 

Dating back to its ancient history the city walls of Damascus have seven gates as access points. These gates have nurtured the rich culture of its people and were powerful emblems of the people of Damascus. Although only one of these monuments remain intact today the city remembers how the striking structures have welcomed those who walked through the archways into the city century after century. The people of Damascus will soon be able to experience an Eighth Gate - one that retains the best of the past, but in a modern context. 

Divided into three zones, the Commercial Centre, The Waterfront and the Residential Zone the exclusive development contains both apartments and villas as well as a classical style piazza, commercial tower, plaza and a 450,000 sq. ft. retail mall inspired by the souks of Damascus as well as high street shopping and al fresco dining. 

With rows of fountains, lush landscaped gardens combined with interconnected courtyards, Eighth Gate will be the ideal place to relax and take in the picturesque surroundings. Work on the Eighth Gate is expected to take approximately five years.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

how boring.
why do they advertise this that massive in GN etc?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Becouse EMAAR shareholders are mostly in Dubai & UAE, and the history has shown that every time they unveil multi-billion dollars projects, their shares skyrocket in price. while in a formal real economy, their shares should have taken a deep, as it happens everywhere else in the world.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

emaar is silly.


----------

